# '37 Fleetwood Streamline



## Freqman1

This would be the expensive way to go about this. Wrong seat, rack, guard, fenders, stem, pedals, light, and tank. Missing the head badge to boot. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231410885121?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## slick

Im sure it will still dissappear for a good $2200. Might be a Caber considering it has what appears to be a John guard on it. Still a good investment for the frame. Off the wrong parts and wait until the right ones show up.


----------



## Freqman1

The guard and fenders almost never show up and will be expensive. The tank, light, and stem come available from time-to-time but will be expensive as well. The last couple of complete bikes (restored) that I have seen sell were in the $4500-5000 range.

My math goes something like this
Bike--$1900-shipped
Seat (long spring-restored)-$250
Rack-$75
Fenders-correct with name plate on front-$500-700 (if you ever see them)
Stem-$350-600 depending on whether repo or original (tough either way-three hash putter stem)
Pedals-I believe Torrington 8s-restored or NOS-$200
Guard-correct 3 hash Firestone guard $500-700 (tough to locate)
Light-I believe front load aluminum is correct-$600 (another tough part)
Tank-$600-800 for correct 3 rib. The one on it is for a '40 model motorbike (not common but they do surface)
Badge-$60-75
Dropstand/clip-$100
Reflector-$100 (large tombstone)
Seat post-$25 (Huffman lucky 7)
Pro-Paint-$600-800? Not sure what Strucel/Bob U./Brandt charge these days
Chrome/cad-$1000
Misc-tires/tubes/hardware-$100-200
Total-$6960-8125

You could sell the repo guard and the tank on it to soften the blow but still gonna be over the money when done in my book.

V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO

shawn

how about a couple of pictures of what it should look like  thanks jim




Freqman1 said:


> This would be the expensive way to go about this. Wrong seat, rack, guard, fenders, stem, pedals, light, and tank. Missing the head badge to boot. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231410885121?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Freqman1

Here is a link to Dave's site showing Alan's original Seafog Gray bike. Notice his bike doesn't have the 'putter' stem and I question whether the light is correct. His also has a chrome rack which is unusual for a Firestone but there are at leaast a couple of these known with peaked, stainless fenders as well so there are some variants. V/r Shawn

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle353


----------



## 37fleetwood

it appears to be a 38.
in that package all you're getting that is usable is the frame, fork, bars, crank, and sprocket. the rest is wrong. on the other hand, most of the wrong stuff would be sellable. at the opening bit it looks like a pretty good deal. you could easily peddle the 40 tank fot $500-$600, the guard, if it is one of Johns would be an easy sell, if it's real even better. it doesn't look like one of the crappy Chestnut Hollow guards at least. the fenders are crap, and those would be a hard part to find. I know of a few Firestone guards that could be had at the moment.
still my advice to someone wanting one of these would be to wait and buy a complete original. they're not cheap, but neither is putting one together.

pretty correct except for the light.


----------



## RJWess

Sell the tank get rid of the fenders and just rat the bike. Its one of the best looking streamline frames out there. By the way, I am looking for a fork, truss rods and bracket for one.


----------



## catfish

RJWess said:


> Sell the tank get rid of the fenders and just rat the bike. Its one of the best looking streamline frames out there. By the way, I am looking for a fork, truss rods and bracket for one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 183184





Very cool look! Now I might have to put one of these together....


----------



## Oldnut

*Streamliner*

Ok I'm putting one together now a 37 fleetwood I have most of the parts but hmm all black or all dark maroon but without a carrier. that rear tail with a deep fender is killer without a carrier


----------



## RJWess

Oldnut said:


> Ok I'm putting one together now a 37 fleetwood I have most of the parts but hmm all black or all dark maroon but without a carrier. that rear tail with a deep fender is killer without a carrier View attachment 183216




Without the carrier, it takes away from the best part of this bike, the tail.


----------



## 37fleetwood

if you're doing a restore you have to do the rack, but if a custom, or semi custom, I like the idea of having the rack but using the later bracket that sits on the fender, eliminating the legs that cross the rear end.


----------



## Oldnut

I mean leave it set up like a super streamliner no carrier


----------



## bikewhorder

*Why can't you just enjoy it as is?*



Freqman1 said:


> The guard and fenders almost never show up and will be expensive. The tank, light, and stem come available from time-to-time but will be expensive as well. The last couple of complete bikes (restored) that I have seen sell were in the $4500-5000 range.
> 
> My math goes something like this
> Bike--$1900-shipped
> Seat (long spring-restored)-$250
> Rack-$75
> Fenders-correct with name plate on front-$500-700 (if you ever see them)
> Stem-$350-600 depending on whether repo or original (tough either way-three hash putter stem)
> Pedals-I believe Torrington 8s-restored or NOS-$200
> Guard-correct 3 hash Firestone guard $500-700 (tough to locate)
> Light-I believe front load aluminum is correct-$600 (another tough part)
> Tank-$600-800 for correct 3 rib. The one on it is for a '40 model motorbike (not common but they do surface)
> Badge-$60-75
> Dropstand/clip-$100
> Reflector-$100 (large tombstone)
> Seat post-$25 (Huffman lucky 7)
> Pro-Paint-$600-800? Not sure what Strucel/Bob U./Brandt charge these days
> Chrome/cad-$1000
> Misc-tires/tubes/hardware-$100-200
> Total-$6960-8125
> 
> You could sell the repo guard and the tank on it to soften the blow but still gonna be over the money when done in my book.
> 
> V/r Shawn




Thinking about how much it will cost to make it all perfect and correct wrings out all the fun of it.  If you could get it for the opening bid I think you'd be doing ok and have cool bike to tear around the neighborhood on.


----------



## Oldbikes

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a link to Dave's site showing Alan's original Seafog Gray bike. Notice his bike doesn't have the 'putter' stem and I question whether the light is correct. His also has a chrome rack which is unusual for a Firestone but there are at leaast a couple of these known with peaked, stainless fenders as well so there are some variants. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle353




Shawn, 

Here is an updated pic of my Seafog Gray, sporting the correct rack, aluminum light and an original 3 hash putter stem...


----------



## John

Oldbikes said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Here is an updated pic of my Seafog Gray, sporting the correct rack, aluminum light and an original 3 hash putter stem...





Alan your original Seafog Gray bike is my favorite


Here are my original paint and restored black and white. The original paint bike has factory aluminum fenders and initials.














The guard on Ebay is not mine. I spotweld the rear clip like the factory did. the Ebay one is welded.


----------



## Freqman1

Oldbikes said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Here is an updated pic of my Seafog Gray, sporting the correct rack, aluminum light and an original 3 hash putter stem...




Alan,
    Your bike rocks! I'd like to have a Fleetwood someday... V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

John said:


> Alan your original Seafog Gray bike is my favorite
> 
> 
> Here are my original paint and restored black and white. The original paint bike has factory aluminum fenders and initials.
> 
> 
> The guard on Ebay is not mine. I spotweld the rear clip like the factory did. the Ebay one is welded.




John,
    Thanks for sharing pics of these the black bike with the aluminum fenders is exceptional! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes

Thanks for the kind words guys.  
John your black examples are killer.  Stunning orig paint and aluminum fenders!  
And again John, a huge thanks to you for the fender initials, it was the finishing touch on my bike!!


----------



## oskisan

*Very nice!*

Man, these two bad boys are really nice! Maybe some day.....

Ken



John said:


> Alan your original Seafog Gray bike is my favorite
> 
> 
> Here are my original paint and restored black and white. The original paint bike has factory aluminum fenders and initials.
> 
> View attachment 183542
> 
> View attachment 183543
> 
> View attachment 183544
> 
> 
> The guard on Ebay is not mine. I spotweld the rear clip like the factory did. the Ebay one is welded.


----------



## cyclingday

These bikes, are nothing short of fabulous!
If someone wants to build up a bike out of the ebay frameset, I've got the correct tank and chainguard as well as a set of initial tray peaked fenders that came off a 38 twin flex, that may or may not work on the streamline frame.
I might also have a book strap adjustable rack, but I'll have to dig around a bit to know for sure.
Just a thought, if someone was on the fence about buying the Rapoza bike.
Tank-$500
Chainguard-$400
Fenders-$100
Rack if available-$60
These items will only be for sale, to the buyer of the Rapoza bike, if it sells, and not to bolster that frameset for a larger profit flip.


----------



## bikewhorder

cyclingday said:


> These bikes, are nothing short of fabulous!
> If someone wants to build up a bike out of the ebay frameset, I've got the correct tank and chainguard as well as a set of initial tray peaked fenders that came off a 38 twin flex, that may or may not work on the streamline frame.
> I might also have a book strap adjustable rack, but I'll have to dig around a bit to know for sure.
> Just a thought, if someone was on the fence about buying the Rapoza bike.
> Tank-$500
> Chainguard-$400
> Fenders-$100
> Rack if available-$60
> These items will only be for sale, to the buyer of the Rapoza bike, if it sells, and not to bolster that frameset for a larger profit flip.




Those are some crazy good prices right there.


----------



## scrubbinrims

38 Firestone as acquired.





As it stands now (although it has an ashtray speedo and large glass tombstone reflector, although incorrect bracket today).
I really could use a guard for it Santa baby (or member where it can "be had").
A putter stem would also be great.






Point being, this is the roughest bicycle I own, it is incomplete, but little by little, it will come together and the ride is better with than without.

Chris


----------



## cyclingday

*Retraction!*

Sorry to put an offer like that out there on the potential of the Rapoza bike, But I've just been contacted by a very good friend, who is in need of those parts.
So, If you thought about bidding on the Rapoza bike because of the availability of the missing parts, Forgettabout it!
They are now spoken for. Sorry guys, that wasn't my intention when I posted that. I just wanted to give some hope, to a hopeless situation.
Chris, PM me your address, and I'll send you a guard. Lets just call it a detente.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*Novice Question*

Im very much a novice to all things Huffman but was just wondering since so much is not correct on this why it would have to be built as a Firestone? Aren't all the frames the same? Can't it just be built as a Huffman/LaFrance/Air Flyte or whatever?


----------



## Freqman1

Bri-In-RI said:


> Im very much a novice to all things Huffman but was just wondering since so much is not correct on this why it would have to be built as a Firestone? Aren't all the frames the same? Can't it just be built as a Huffman/LaFrance/Air Flyte or whatever?




The difference between the Firestone Fleetwood  and the Huffman brands or Dayton/National bikes is the seat stays. If straight, such as this one, its a Firestone. If curved then it is a Huffman branded bike. Additionally the Firestone bikes are equipped and painted differently.  V/r Shawn

Firestone= straight seat stays




Huffman branded/Dayton/National=curved seat stays


----------



## John

Bri-In-RI said:


> Im very much a novice to all things Huffman but was just wondering since so much is not correct on this why it would have to be built as a Firestone? Aren't all the frames the same? Can't it just be built as a Huffman/LaFrance/Air Flyte or whatever?




The frame is different a little in the back.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Thanks Shawn and John, you guys rock! Guess I'll need to start sniffing around for some Firestone parts


----------



## 37fleetwood

John said:


> The frame is different a little in the back.
> 
> View attachment 184204




Dude, that thing is so shiny I thought it was a Sears Spaceliner at first!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Bri-In-RI said:


> Thanks Shawn and John, you guys rock! Guess I'll need to start sniffing around for some Firestone parts




did you buy it? it seemed like a good deal to me, especially for the opening bid.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

37fleetwood said:


> did you buy it? it seemed like a good deal to me, especially for the opening bid.




Yes I did, picked it up today.


----------



## bikewhorder

Bri-In-RI said:


> Yes I did, picked it up today.




Sweet! I was definitely tempted.  Message me in few weeks when you're ready to sell it


----------



## bikewhorder

John said:


> The frame is different a little in the back.
> 
> View attachment 184204




That bike is the pinnacle of awesomeness in this hobby IMO.  I can't really think of a bike that I would want to own more than that one.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Beautiful bike! Congratulations! Merry Christmas!


----------

